# lasers



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

hey guys,has anyone bought viridian green sights for a glock 33 gen 3?


----------



## G21g4JCB (Mar 6, 2014)

No but just got a Crimson Trace CMR 204 for my G17g4 and love it;will probably get one for my G21g4.


----------



## Korben7p3c (Dec 23, 2008)

No, but I'm considering Lazermax's green guide rod light. Price wise, I don't know how they stack up.


----------

